# bamboo logs 4 sale



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

*bamboo logs *

*x4 small
x1 medium
x3 large
x1 x large

**








* 
*







*

*buyer to collect, 2 heavy to post*

*£ 70*

* 
*


----------



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

bump :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

*will accept £60*


----------



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

still available :2thumb:


----------



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

Still available


----------



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## spiteri (Jun 17, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

